# Great Bad Movies



## tokyogirl (Jan 28, 2002)

is anyone else here a fan of great bad movies?  i mean, movies that you know aren't really good quality movies, but you love 'em anyways.  i know i am.  like one of my all time favorite bad movies was the original buffy the vampire slayer movie.  cheesy acting, not so great special effects, and an OK story line, but i LOVE it.


----------



## Hatshepsut (Jan 28, 2002)

I have a soft spot for 'Red Sonja' - or should that be Soh-nja?  

Best wishes,
Hatshepsut :wave:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 29, 2002)

ok, probably my all time most embarrassing bad movie would be 



Spoiler



Spice World



ok, i know it's not a spoiler, but i just couldn't bring myself to actually write it down, all out in the open like that.


----------



## Hatshepsut (Jan 29, 2002)

Big LOL!  :laugh2:  

Daughter and I went to see "The Full Monty" at 'Ull one afternoon in early January a few years back.  It wasn't on because it was still the school holidays.

Your discreetly veiled film was one of the alternatives...

We settled for "George of the Jungle" 

Best wishes,
Hatshepsut :wave:
--


----------



## jsc (Jan 29, 2002)

I just loved the old Godzilla movies..... Mouth moves no translation... mouth shut and the character speaks.....  
And some of the really old Jackie Chan movies.....
Talk about wonderfully cheesy!


----------



## Dave (Jan 29, 2002)

The ones shown by 'Mystery Science Theater 3000' are very bad. It has it's own website and fanclub for bad movies:

http://www.mst3kinfo.com/

But isn't the worst film ever, supposed to be the Ed Wood film 'Plan 9 from Outer Space':

http://uk.imdb.com/Title?0052077

That would be my favourite, along with the original version of 'The Fly'.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jan 30, 2002)

i of course have another one: joe vs. the volcano.  i know it's cheesy, but i love it!


----------



## Extemper1 (Feb 7, 2002)

umm.... Buffy's good... love that one... but "Top Secret" really old val kilmer vid... probly my fav.
Jenn


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 7, 2002)

yeah!  someone else that likes the original buffy!  there's 2 that i'm thinking of right now, but one i can't remember the name of.  all i remember is that this woman is killing people, and at one point she actually kills some one with an ear of corn!  pretty cool huh?  
the other one is serial mom.  i love that one.  there are so many great lines in that one.  has anyone else seen it?
'you don't wear white after labor day!'


----------



## DCBastien (Feb 7, 2002)

I SAW THAT! No white shoes! loved it!


----------



## Dave (Feb 7, 2002)

I've remembered some more:

'Attack of the Killer Tomatoes' -- Brilliant!

'The Blob' -- with Steve McQueen, no less.


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 8, 2002)

i LUV the blob!!!! that's such a great cheesy movie!  there's actually a lot when you get into horror movies.  one of my favorites is the omen. it's actually kind of creepy when the nanny stands on top of the house just before she jumps off, 'damian, damian, i did it all for you damian...' (then she jumps)


----------



## Mariel (Feb 8, 2002)

Attack of the Killer Tomatos, that was a cheesy movie.  Anyone remeber the cartoon?  That was pretty bad too and I loved it. :rolly2: 
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 8, 2002)

i remember the cartoon, i even had the nintendo game!  how about that?


----------



## sidewinder (Feb 8, 2002)

This island earth as had fun poked at by the MST3K crew which made it a better film
list of bad films i liked are - (i don't know why some of these where bad as i thought they where OK)
Final Fantasy
Dungens & Dragons
Stargate
The Saint
there are few others but thats all i can remember


----------



## Mariel (Feb 8, 2002)

I liked 'The Saint' and 'Stargate'.  I thought those were great movies.  I even have 'The Saint' on tape somewhere.  Hmmm, maybe I'll look for it and watch it today. 
:blpaw:


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 8, 2002)

i have the saint somewhere too.  i even know the theme song to it.  i liked that movie!  but you're right, it was kind of one of these good bad movies.


----------



## msr709 (Feb 8, 2002)

I'm with Dave, the original The Fly and The Return of the Fly, I love it when the fly with the human head says "Phillippe, Phillippe" in a Mickey Mouse voice.  How about 20,000 Miles to Earth, the creature is found in a canister by a young boy in Italy of all places, and as they feed it sulfur it grows and grows!  Love that movie, the dialogue was atrocious but the monster was great!


----------



## Dave (Feb 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by msr709 _
> *I'm with Dave, the original The Fly and The Return of the Fly, I love it when the fly with the human head says "Phillippe, Phillippe" in a Mickey Mouse voice.  *



That's exactly the part I was thinking of.

I don't think I've ever seen 20,000 Miles to Earth though, I'll have to look out for it.


----------



## Dave (Feb 10, 2002)

I've thought of another one:

*Santa Claus vs. the Martians.*

My brother, sister and I loved that; and it was utter rubbish!


----------



## Hatshepsut (Feb 10, 2002)

Hm, that reminds me of 'Godzilla vs. the Robot King Kong - now *there* was a film you don't see every week 

Best wishes,
Hatshepsut :wave:
--


----------



## Extemper1 (Feb 10, 2002)

*ears perk up*  Damion?  oh... *sheepish* wrong spelling... sorry.... *goes back to reading*
Jenn


----------



## msr709 (Feb 11, 2002)

How about "Attack of the 50 foot woman"

Harry! Harry! LOL!


----------



## Diamond9697 (Feb 12, 2002)

*snickers at Jenn*   okay...all time fave bad movie has got to be Happy Gilmore


----------



## Morrigan (Feb 12, 2002)

God!  I love almost all of these movies!

Dave:  MST3K!!!!!  JOEL!  MIKE!  CROW T. ROBOT!  I absolutely LOVED that show.

BtM:  Oh yes!  She was *so* the Cali cheerleader in that one.

GODZILLA!  I have seen the Japanese, undubbed versions, the American dubbed versions, watched the Cartoon...

What about Love Bites: The Reluctant Vampire with Adam Ant?


----------



## Hatshepsut (Feb 12, 2002)

Which reminds me.  Let us not forget 'I Bought a Vampire Motor Cycle' with Neil Morrissey   

Best wishes,
Hatshepsut :wave:
--


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 14, 2002)

isn't love bites the one with jim carey?  because that one's a great bad movie.

i thought of 2 more: the faculty with elijah wood and josh harnet.  very good teen scary movie.

also, freeway with kiefer sutherland (awesome actor!) and reese witherspoon (my fav!).  it's kind of a darker look at the whole little red riding hood thing.  reese just has some GREAT lines in it!

Reese(holding a gun to her would-be attacker's head):This is a crucial question, Bob. Do you believe in the lord Jesus Christ and take him for your personal savior?

reese (after she just shot keifer and kneels down to pray): oh god, god that was so f***ing bad!

love that movie!


----------



## Extemper1 (Feb 15, 2002)

hey dia... it was there.... i'm pathetic i know.... but i haven't seen the omen simply because i don't like the thought of some little kid being all... evil... with Dami's name...
Jenn


----------



## Morrigan (Feb 19, 2002)

> _Originally posted by tokyogirl _
> *isn't love bites the one with jim carey?  because that one's a great bad movie.*



Nope, this is the one with Adam Ant as a vampire who falls in love with the woman who's apartment his casket is located in.



> *also, freeway with kiefer sutherland (awesome actor!) and reese witherspoon (my fav!).  it's kind of a darker look at the whole little red riding hood thing.  reese just has some GREAT lines in it!*



AHHHHHHHHHHHH!  FREEWAY!!!!!!!  My sis just found it on DVD!

"Bob?  Is that you, Bob?"

"My **** may not function, but I have not lost my smile!"

What about   Freeway 2: Confessions of a Trickbaby?


----------



## tokyogirl (Feb 19, 2002)

i haven't seen that one yet, but i'm going to.  is it any good?


reese: those are some real big f***ing teeth you got there Bob!


----------



## ray gower (Mar 29, 2002)

I think I can top all of those, even 'The Attack of the 50 foot Woman' and 'Killer Tomatoes', with another from the same time. 'The Night of the Lepuce'.

Favourite quote:- "We are about to be attacked by man-eating giant rabbits!" Announced in a drive in cinema during the middle of a film.

Reaction:- Nobody creased in laughter (natural). No screams of terror (logical). Instead they all start up and drive off to capture them in car headlights.

I was still laughing well after the pubs closed


----------



## msr709 (Apr 1, 2002)

Ray, I saw that one also, makes me chuckle just to think of it, and by the way, its The Night of the Lupus.


----------



## ray gower (Apr 1, 2002)

Sorry! 

Can't spell and I automatically renamed it "The Night of the Lettuce" long before I left the cinema!


----------



## msr709 (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## Dave (Apr 7, 2002)

Now you've given the correct name, I think I may have seen it too.

The winner of the prize must be among those already given, but has anyone got any more?


----------



## Tabitha (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by sidewinder _
> *This island earth as had fun poked at by the MST3K crew which made it a better film
> *



I think all bad movies are made better by being featured on MST3K!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jun 12, 2002)

what about pee wee's big adventure?  i loved that movie as a kid!  i know pee wee got into some trouble along the way, but i still like to watch that movie!  i love that bike!


----------



## arcturus_rising (Nov 7, 2003)

Oh man, how can you hate pee wee? That movie was my favorite!! I love the part of the tequila dance and the bikers. I bought that movie as soon as it came out on dvd.


----------



## tokyogirl (Nov 13, 2003)

dislike the man, love the movie


----------

